

CC'd On Email to Tim Cook: Is Apple too Big to Care? - courtneypowell
http://www.publikdemand.com/blog/open-letter-to-apple-ceo-tim-cook-is-apple-too-big-to-care/

======
dottrap
It sucks when hard drives fail, but it isn't that "uncommon" for drives to
fail in under two years. A lot of disk manufactures only offer a 1 year
warranty for a lot of their models nowadays.

Google did a study on failure rates:
[http://storagemojo.com/2007/02/19/googles-disk-failure-
exper...](http://storagemojo.com/2007/02/19/googles-disk-failure-experience/)

The trick is to buy stuff with a credit card that offers warranty extensions
(usually 1 year). Just call up the credit card company and they will tell you
what you need to do.

------
16s
I'm not an Apple fan. I have no Apple products. I have to agree with Apple on
this. Hard drives fail. That's just going to happen. We, as customers, should
have our files backed-up in the cloud or onto external hard drives. Failed
drives can be replaced and they offered to do that for him for a reasonable
charge. He has no reason to be upset. His expectations seem out of line with
reality.

Just my opinion.

------
suckaplease
They wouldn't fix a dead pixel on my retina MBP even though it went out just 3
months after I purchased it!

~~~
mschuster91
No one can guarantee for dead-pixel-proofness, even not on arrival, and so the
guarantee covers (in most cases) only 2 or 3+ dead/fixbright pixels.

